

Google to launch an open and common API for various social networks - alaskamiller
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/30/details-revealed-google-opensocial-to-be-common-apis-for-building-social-apps/

======
ajkates
Very cool. Just one more reason why Facebook is doomed.

~~~
andreyf
It's a bit early to say that, I think, but this sounds like an interesting
development, for sure.

I'm a little confused, though - from what I can tell, these are API's that
access information from social networks, iGoogle, etc. That's pretty cool, now
people can make applications for the users of those networks.

Still... those saying this competes with Facebook don't really get what the
point of Facebook is, at least for college kids.

~~~
ajkates
Well, as a "college kid" myself, and a heavy facebook user, and a total social
software dork, I think I know just about as well as anyone the value of
Facebook to college students. I can sum it up in two words: Social Capital.

I'm not saying this "competes" with facebook,per se. Rather, it's just an
alternative to the idea of an "open (proprietary) API" that has failed in so
many ways (uselessness of applications, nagging app requests, lack of
universality for things like classes, etc). I'll be writing a blog post on
this very topic soon.

I hope that clears things up a bit.

------
Readmore
This is exactly the kind of 'open garden' that people have said they wanted
from social networks. It only makes sense that it wouldn't be any specific
social network that made it happen. I wonder if we'll see Facebook and MySpace
participate in this? I'm sure it will just depend on what apps make it to what
platforms.

------
staunch
What really matters is how distribution works. Will it be as easy as "Add This
Application" and will they list my app in a high traffic directory somewhere?
If so, I'm 100% in.

